# Add Second Drive to existing upgraded single drive unit



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

That's the question. I've been reading and all the instructions seem to say I cannot add a second drive to my tivo that has an expanded drive in it already, using the Hinsdale or Weakness instructions. Is this true? If yes can someone point me to a reference on how this can be done. 

Thanks.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

I understand you have to make a backup of the expanded drive you have now and "shrink" it (-s) option, then you restore to the 2 drives and it will expand itself to use both. Be aware that "shrinking" will make you loose any recordings you have.

Optionally, you would need the backup of the original un-expanded drive, but that gets you to the same place.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can add a drive to a n expanded single drive system easy, just use mfsadd.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You can add a drive to a n expanded single drive system easy, just use mfsadd.


Even if the original drive was expanded already?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup! Just hook them up to the computer and run mfsadd per hindsdale for adding a second drive.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

I have tried that in the past, and rendered my Tivo un-bootable. Just FYI.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Yup! Just hook them up to the computer and run mfsadd per hindsdale for adding a second drive.


I'm still confused. Hinsdale say to use "mfsadd -x <tivo dr> <new dr>" Doesn't the "-x" mean to expand? Since the "<tivo dr>" was already expanded isn't this wrong?


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

anybody?

All I'm looking for is the mfsadd command and syntax in order to add a second drive to an *already expanded* drive.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Nevermind.

I did not read Hinsdale close enough, missed the part where it said it would work on expanded drives


----------

